# Unable to play VCDs on my laptop.



## sekhmet3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I am facing a peculiar issue playing VCDs on my laptop. When I load the VCDs, they show as DAT files and I change the extension to AVI to play the videos in the VLC player. But this is kind of annoying as the video quality (after changing the ext to avi) is poor. 

The OS is Windows XP Professional, Version 2002, Service pack 3. 

How do I fix this problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

^ lol!! The VCD movie files comes with a DAT extension. You can play them using Windows Media Player or any other player.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 22, 2009)

1: changing the extension to AVI doesn't degrade the video quality
2: Try Media Player Classic...it should work then...
3: VLC also plays DAT files...I guess you have some codec problem...try installing it again..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 23, 2009)

VCD files have only DAT extension, so nothing to worry, and you can play with any common player like VLC, media player classic etc


----------



## aswin1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Right click on DAT file select open with and choose VLC or MPC. Now you can open them in your favorite player.


----------



## sekhmet3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Its working now. I was a little confused as problem suddenly popped up (tried trouble shooting with my half knowledge). 

Thank you all for the suggestions


----------

